# Surf Fishing Tybee Sept 16 - 23 '17



## weagle (Sep 28, 2017)

I had the chance to stay on Tybee for a week starting on Sept 16th.  The Island had already recovered well from the hurricane surge the week before and 95% of the businesses and restaurants were back in business.  We stayed in a condo right at the pier (Sand Piper) and it we really enjoyed it.

We normally fish from the pier but it had a little damage from the storm and didn't open until the last day we were there.  That was fine though as the fishing from the beach was great.  We never caught a big bull red, but we caught numerous other fish including, Trout, pompano, redfish (some nice slot fish), Black drum, whiting, sharks, stingrays, ladyfish and bluefish.  

We fished the jetties on both ends of the island with fresh shrimp and finger mullet.  The mullet were pretty thick in the surf and it was no problem keeping plenty on hand for bait.


----------



## Bream Pole (Sep 28, 2017)

nice fish  thanks for the post


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Sep 29, 2017)

Dude that's awesome. Well done


----------



## GLS (Sep 29, 2017)

That's fine fishing.  No prettier or tastier fish than pompano.  That's a big pompano.  Were any other pomps caught?


----------



## sea trout (Sep 29, 2017)

Excellent!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## weagle (Sep 29, 2017)

GLS said:


> That's fine fishing.  No prettier or tastier fish than pompano.  That's a big pompano.  Were any other pomps caught?



We caught a couple dozen pompano during the week.  Most a little bigger than your hand with a few good ones sprinkled in.  The one in the pic was the biggest.  I caught it on fresh peeled shrimp by the south Jetties.


----------



## GLS (Oct 1, 2017)

Thanks for the pompano report.  It's been years since I last caught pompano at Tybee.  There was a brief run of a couple of weeks in both the spring and fall where they were caught off the pier using live shrimp or shrimp tipped pompano jigs.  Gil


----------



## Killinstuff (Oct 3, 2017)

Nice!  And I like your old Zebco Cardinal spinning reel.  Haven't seen one of those in 25 years I bet.  Yours looks great.


----------



## Fatback1 (Oct 4, 2017)

Well done fellows. That's some pretty nice fish from the surf, very cool and thanks for sharing.


----------



## weagle (Oct 5, 2017)

Killinstuff said:


> Nice!  And I like your old Zebco Cardinal spinning reel.  Haven't seen one of those in 25 years I bet.  Yours looks great.



When I was 14 years old in 1976, I spent some of my summer's grass cutting money ($79 was a fortune) to buy a Zebco Cardinal 3.  I've been fishing with Cardinals ever since.  There was a time when it was tough to find bail springs to keep them running, but then Ebay came along.  I've caught 30 pound Stripers, bull reds, Sharks, King Mackerel and battled a 6 foot tarpon for an hour with that Saltwater Cardinal 7.


----------

